

The Only Way to Become Amazingly Great at Something - Arun2009
http://zenhabits.net/the-only-way-to-become-amazingly-great-at-something/

======
mark_l_watson
As important as shipping products, hitting release dates for new web portals,
delivering books to publishers on time, etc. is, it is at least as important
to:

enjoy the process, get totally caught up in what you are doing in the moment,
and look at learning and skill acquisition as a life long process.

------
zb
If anybody hasn't yet read Peter Norvig's "Teach Yourself Programming in Ten
Years", it's really worth checking out.

<http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

------
sensemaker
I am not sure that I learned much from the article. Pretty much, it summed up
to "work hard". HN crowds are probably more enlightened to know how much that
"hard" is, compared to average people who think going through related
education would be enough.

Anyway, those fast-track programming books are not totally useless. I started
with those too. The important think is to not stop there, but continue to work
with more technical books and actual standard/specification.

If I want to learn new language i.e, Clojure, F# etc, I'd probably start with
fast track books (free ebooks) too. It has become a habit, I guess.

------
aw3c2
Let me sum up that page in two words: Do it.

Obvious, don't you think?

~~~
linhat
Isn't it rather: Do it REPEATEDLY. KEEP doing it, even if you're bad at first.
LEARN TO LOVE doing it. Do it GREAT.

So yeah, i have to admit, in the end it all boils down to: Do it.

~~~
aw3c2
Yeah, "practise it" would have been what I should have written. I had it in my
head before visiting the site but then it changed to "do". Meh. :)

~~~
Gibbon
Long ago I learned "Do it Right, Do it Right now".. but it's more "don't half
ass it" rather than "do it perfectly"

------
c00p3r
Seems that adapting Buddhist practices to general tasks became a mainstream.
^_^

Yes, there are detailed guides how to avoid distractions, concentrate, focus
and enter so-called "flow" by trying again and again.

btw, recently I've seen a very simple quote on the wall of Sri-Lanka's
Immigration department - "The secret of success is a hard work. That is why it
is still a secret".

Nearly 70% of population of Sri-Lanka are Buddhists.

